# kenpo videos



## ct111 (Aug 10, 2005)

is anyone familiar with the white dragon kenpo video series by al farnsworth or chief adrian romans american kenpo videos both are availible on ebay HEAVELY DISCOUNTED. i was curious about the quality of instruction from either set?


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 10, 2005)

I am not familiar with those, but if you want a good library of kenpo videos try the Tabitabai series (he breaks everything down very good) or Larry Tatum's When Kenpo Strikes videos.


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 10, 2005)

Sounds like two different systems. Is one of them the same as yours? If not, I wouldn't bother as it may not compliment what you are learning.

Might you be able to see some different ideas and see how they translate to your system? Possibly.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 10, 2005)

ct111 said:
			
		

> is anyone familiar with the white dragon kenpo video series by al farnsworth or chief adrian romans american kenpo videos both are availible on ebay HEAVELY DISCOUNTED. i was curious about the quality of instruction from either set?


Can't comment on the Farnsworth set as I haven't seen any of it. As for Roman's set....I'd pass. there are much better sets out there to get your $$$$ in my opinion. Much better in terms of quality/quantity of information and quality of presentation.

My vote goes to Larry Tatum, Mohamad Tabatabai, Huk Planas or the Lamkin Bros.  If you need a stricter opinion I'd say go with Huk Planas' forms series and Larry Tatum for everything else and you'd have an awesome library.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 10, 2005)

Mr Mike actually brought up a very good point which I missed.  There are many different systems that use the word Kenpo as a prefix or suffix.  From my understanding Mr. Roman is an American (Parker) Kenpo Stylist, I dont know enough about his videos to say anything about them.  White Dragon Kenpo I've never heard of, in any event if you are looking for Parker Kenpo and want a good reference library of videos I'd recommend, Tabatabai or Tatum.


----------



## MJS (Aug 10, 2005)

ct111 said:
			
		

> is anyone familiar with the white dragon kenpo video series by al farnsworth or chief adrian romans american kenpo videos both are availible on ebay HEAVELY DISCOUNTED. i was curious about the quality of instruction from either set?



Don't know much about Farnsworth and I'd avoid Romans.  If you're interested in purchasing a video series, I'd go with Tatum.

Mike


----------



## Seabrook (Aug 11, 2005)

Don't buy either. Adrian Roman is in every issue of Black Belt Magazine offering a black belt certification if you pay him a large sum of money...what this means is that if you have no American Kenpo experience at all, or have never trained in the martial arts for that matter, no worries, you certificate will arrive at your door within a couple of weeks. You also get his set of videos and it is up to you to get good at the system. But not to sound sarcastic, but it doesn't matter how good you get since you already have your black belt certification anyway.

As for Al Farnsworth, I have never seen him move, but from what I have heard, his videos aren't well done.

There are plenty of good videos/dvds out there from a variety of instructors. My recommendation, as I have said before, are Larry Tatum's. 

Hope that helps.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 11, 2005)

From what I've seen, don't buy them. I would get Tatum's, Planas' and Wedlake's. No one here agrees with me, but I've also found useful information in Fowler's series.

Jeff


----------



## pete (Aug 11, 2005)

you take a free look at how they teach and execute their kenpo before buying anything.  this is not necessarily the material from the tapes, but larry tatum has a series of "kenpo tips" on his site www.ltatum.com and there are clips of several kenpoists, including chief roman in the 'at the movies' section of   http://www.houstonkenpo.com  could give you an idea of which tapes you'd like to invest your money, and in the longer term more importantly your time.

pete


----------

